Ask HN: What type of application would make your life easier? - jessehorne
======
jessehorne
I'm not sure if this exists or not, but I would like to find a solid community
centered around RC/Robots/Drone/DIY/Maker type of work. Something that would
allow me to show off my own work or even contribute to other projects, all
while keeping some sort of "score".

~~~
billconan
you should check out [https://hackaday.io/](https://hackaday.io/)

~~~
jessehorne
Thank you!

